
This $24k Swiss watch makes Apple feel the burn - lelf
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2016/01/07/get-a-life-get-a-mechanical-watch/
======
brudgers
Related: [https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-h-moser-and-cie-
swiss-...](https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-h-moser-and-cie-swiss-alp-
watch-a-not-so-subtle-jab-at-the-apple-watch/)

------
herbst
Why is this whole article talking about the Apple watch while this watch
barely has anything similiar to it? Sounds like a lazy marketing approach.

